# My first FOTD!! Fun Purples...



## HMC (Nov 19, 2010)

Face:
  	    MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
  	    MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium
  	    MAC Her Blooming Cheek powder blush (A Tartan Tale Collection)
  	    MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
  	    MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful

  	Eyes:
  	    MAC shadow in Vanilla (lid & highlight)
  	    MAC shadows in Copperplate & Parfait Amour (layered in crease & under eye)
  	    MAC Smolder Eye Kohl
  	    MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
  	    MAC Zoomfast Black Lash

  	Brows:
  	    MAC shadow in Brun

  	Lips (my most favorite part!!):
  	    MAC lip pencil in Vino
  	    MAC lipstick in Violetta (PRO)






  	Hope you all like it! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Nov 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Your lashes are amazing


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 19, 2010)

LOVE IT!


----------



## HMC (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks thanks!!


----------



## summerlove (Nov 19, 2010)

very cute look!


----------



## HMC (Nov 19, 2010)

Candy Christ said:


> Gorgeous!!! Your lashes are amazing


  	Thanks girl  I'm telling you it's that Zoom Fast mascara! It's good stuff!


----------



## blkcrisstal (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful, love those lips!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Nov 19, 2010)

Mmm i love purples, looks great on you doll! <3


----------



## aggrolounge (Nov 19, 2010)

Hawt!


----------



## starfck (Nov 19, 2010)

love this!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Nov 20, 2010)

Love the Lips. I need that color!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 20, 2010)

You're rockin that lip color--gorgeous!


----------



## HMC (Nov 20, 2010)

Aww thanks guys!!!


----------



## TheClara (Nov 20, 2010)

Really nice! I like the funky purple lips. Not all people could wear that, but it looks great on you!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

Great look, awesome lips


----------



## joey444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Love the lips!!


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 20, 2010)

love it


----------



## awilda429 (Nov 20, 2010)

Really Pretty!


----------



## RobinG (Nov 20, 2010)

Your beautiful. Love the look and your brows


----------



## Sevy (Nov 21, 2010)

gorgeous! Love the lips


----------



## daniela_24 (Nov 21, 2010)

amazing...


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 21, 2010)

love!


----------



## HMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You all are too sweet!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 21, 2010)

you are rocking those lips


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 26, 2010)

gorgeous those lips are fantastic


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2011)

I like it even better now that I can see the detail! GAWJUS!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful and bold lips..


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Loves it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 11, 2011)

That is one great first FOTD! Very nice!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 11, 2011)

Love that lip combo!


----------



## devin (Jan 11, 2011)

Love, love, love those lips!!!


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jan 12, 2011)

your brows are amazing!!! beautiful look!


----------



## HMC (Jan 12, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> That is one great first FOTD! Very nice!



 	Thank you so very much!!! Thanks to everyone who took the time to look!


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

pretty sure you sent this pic to my phone, hehe

  	love it!


----------



## HMC (Jan 13, 2011)

LC said:


> pretty sure you sent this pic to my phone, hehe
> 
> love it!



 	Hehe it wasn't your phone but I did email it to you saying, "look what I did!" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank you! You're opinion means a lot!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Jan 13, 2011)

Too CUTE!


----------



## peachsuns (Jan 13, 2011)

Love purple smokey! Love everything!


----------



## HMC (Jan 14, 2011)

devin said:


> Love, love, love those lips!!!



 	Thanks girl! You're lips are the bomb as well! They look amazing in every one of your FOTDs!


----------

